# 3 Cabin Sailboat



## weephee (Oct 25, 2008)

Can someone tell me what make and model of sailboat would have 3 cabins and be between 34 ft to 45 feet in length. I can't seem to find anything under 50'. Thanks


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

quite a few used boats have multi cabin setups. A lot depends on your definition of "cabin" and your requirements to make use of it. I had a Sabre 38 that had an aft cabin, that was only a 1/8th berth and a small shelf with a curtain to draw across it for privacy. Many Jeanneau, hanse, duforu and beneteau have 3 cabins and even more catamarans have "full cabins" that are spacious with head room and such.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Lots of boats with aft cabins from the mid-1980s on. Some as small as 30 foot (see C&C 30 mk2). Some of the European boats had the option of 2 small aft cabins or one large one (see Bene First 36.7).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Probably best to look for Euro boats originally destined for the charter trade.. they generally had twin (or two) aft cabins as well as the traditional V berth. Benes, Jeaneaus, later model Dufours etc etc.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Catalina 42


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

chuck53 said:


> Catalina 42


... is that what you moved up to??


----------



## wrwakefield (Nov 18, 2015)

Many of the Nauticat sailboats have a 3rd cabin... 

Best wishes finding what is best for you.

Cheers! Bill


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Faster said:


> ... is that what you moved up to??


Currently boatless


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

One definition I have seen is that the three cabin (or tri cabin) interior refers to a forward sleeping area, aft sleeping area, and of course the main cabin. Head compartment is another cabin, but pretty much taken for granted in boats the size you are talking about.
For instance, our O-34 is a tri-cabin interior and the sleeping areas are very roomy- great for tall sleepers. 
In a boat this size there are compromises, and headroom in the aft cabin is only good at the very front.
Once you get to about 38 to 40 feet in most boats, there is a lot more room inside, and also, 'modern' boats with their fat sterns and high freeboard give you a ton of interior room... albeit directly at the expense of sailing ability. 
You can always get just what you want... but not in the same boat!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Mine has... Contest 36s, Contest 35 as well Mid 80s to 90s


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Moody 41


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

It would help a lot if you gave us some idea of what you consider a "cabin". There are a lot of boats that call crawl spaces where you can't possibly stand up, a "cabin", and others where you might have only a square foot or so of space to crouch in, and no lockers or drawers.
Other folks wouldn't consider it a cabin unless there are storage areas enough to keep your clothes and personal gear in, and enough standing headroom to at least change your clothes in.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

A lot depends on the age of the boat and I'm guessing that you are looking at older boats. There are exceptions but generally speaking the newer the boat the beamier it will be and the further aft that beam is carried. Most 3 cabin layout have two aft cabins so the newer boats have more room for that. There are a lot of boats in your range which come with two cabin or three cabin layout. My better half refers to our 1999 Catalina 42 as a 3 bed, 2 bath condo with a mast in the middle and many newer boats are beamier than ours.


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

The center cockpit boats mostly had aft cabins. My Hallberg Rassy 41 was like than with the aft cabin connected by a passageway with a workbench. Great boat


----------



## kenr74 (Oct 13, 2012)

O'Day 39 is a 3 sleeping cabin boat that we looked at before buying our current boat. They are quite common. On the less common end, there is a Doperplast F41 in Ft. Myers, FL that has been for sale for a few years that has three cabins. It's price has fallen quite drastically over the last few years.


----------



## jasonh1965 (Sep 6, 2017)

Allmand makes tri-cabin sailboats from 31' and up. Very roomy. Not sure of quality. I believe S2 11M has a nice cabin in the back. I don't think either of these boats will take you around the world, but would take you around a lake and along the coast.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Pogo 36 or XP-38

Just to name a couple. Not everything has to be from the last century....


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

It would be nice to hear back from the OP on this


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

cb32863 said:


> Pogo 36 or XP-38
> 
> Just to name a couple. Not everything has to be from the last century....


Not that it matters... I don't care for these two boats for many reasons. But it is interesting to see where designers feel the market is. I presume these designs are at least somewhat in response to consumer demand.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

SanderO said:


> Not that it matters... I don't care for these two boats for many reasons. But it is interesting to see where designers feel the market is. I presume these designs are at least somewhat in response to consumer demand.


Not a fan of fast, well built cruisers that are being made by companies that are still in business? There is the Beneteau Oceanis 35.1 as well. Yeah, Beneteau knows their market seeing as they have been around for over 135 years. But, I know, the wood, its not dark and heavy and neither are their boats so why would you want one?


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

cb32863 said:


> Not a fan of fast, well built cruisers that are being made by companies that are still in business? There is the Beneteau Oceanis 35.1 as well. Yeah, Beneteau knows their market seeing as they have been around for over 135 years. But, I know, the wood, its not dark and heavy and neither are their boats so why would you want one?


I am not in the market for a boat. My interior is not light wood, nor is the teak "dark". I have very dark blue upholstery. Both the joinery and the fabric suit my taste. If they didn't I wouldn't have them.

Look at the new Contest boats like the 42CS... not bad eh?

Old 35s 3 cabin

http://www.contestyachts.com/media/1470/contest-35s.pdf


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

SanderO said:


> I am not in the market for a boat. My interior is not light wood, nor is the teak "dark". I have very dark blue upholstery. Both the joinery and the fabric suit my taste. If they didn't I wouldn't have them.
> 
> Look at the new Contest boats like the 42CS... not bad eh?
> 
> ...


No, not bad at all....


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

cb32863 said:


> No, not bad at all....


Then there's my boat... but the brochure is not as good.

Contest 36s | Dick Zaal Yachtdesign (several of pics are Shiva)

My plan is does not include the aft head... larger galley and aft cabin.


----------

